# Winter 2013



## kiwigser (Mar 1, 2011)

Emigrants from northern Europe move here for many reasons, but one of my key deciders was the long depressing UK winter. Setting off on my BMW bike into London in the dark, then returning again in the dark, often with no sun in between. 

Winters here around Auckland are very mild and this winter has been very good (according to the local farmers), grass still growing and not too much rain.

This morning I have been out planting cabbage trees in a sun hat, sun glasses and shirt sleeves and this August (Feb.). This afternoon attacking a UK immigrant with a chain saw (gorse).

As they say on the adverts, priceless!


----------



## jenswaters (Jul 8, 2009)

I hear ya!!! My husband sat out on the back deck by the beach, and he got SUN BURNT!!!! Seriously!?!?! This is the depths of winter!! Mildest winter I have ever known, after the best summer I have ever known!!!


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

Since moving from Auckland, to Napier in March we have had brilliant weather, hardly an overcast day & almost no rain.

Today it was 20c, & the other week on the weather news the presenter exclaimed "doesn't Hawkes Bay know it supposed to be winter, we had been experiencing winter days of 21c & 22c!

How's the alpacca's?

cheers


----------

